# Perfume Applicator



## Bean_counter (May 19, 2015)

in my quest to do something new I picked up a few perfume applicators. They are kind of fun because you can do what shape you want. Other than that they are a bit corny. I just bought a closed end mandrel which will delete the chrome end caps and making it look that much better.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2015)

This caught my eye because I saw the word perfume and I am the president of the APCS. But that's a beautiful apparatus. I wonder if it could be re-purposed as a personal skeeter repellent mister, or even a pocket whiskey applicator for underneath the tongue? 

My usual BS aside that's a very creative shape for it. Looks easy to grab from within a purse and easy to use.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (May 19, 2015)

I've also made these snd have heard rumor that camo and other appropriate materials have been used for dispensing game scents.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 19, 2015)

Cool looking blank and design !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2015)

That's very pretty Mike, eye-catching! Do you put the perfume in it, is it an atomizer? Tony


----------



## Bean_counter (May 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This caught my eye because I saw the word perfume and I am the president of the APCS. But that's a beautiful apparatus. I wonder if it could be re-purposed as a personal skeeter repellent mister, or even a pocket whiskey applicator for underneath the tongue?
> 
> My usual BS aside that's a very creative shape for it. Looks easy to grab from within a purse and easy to use.



Kevin I'll put you down for 5 lol.... The whiskey applicator got me going hahaha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bean_counter (May 19, 2015)

TimR said:


> I've also made these snd have heard rumor that camo and other appropriate materials have been used for dispensing game scents.




Tim that is a great idea and I think I'll have to try one or two and market them that way haha


----------



## Bean_counter (May 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> That's very pretty Mike, eye-catching! Do you put the perfume in it, is it an atomizer? Tony



At the risk of showing my young age you old fart, I couldn't tell you what a perfume atomizer does. This has a tip that a women dabs herself with to apply it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2015)

Bean_counter said:


> At the risk of showing my young age you old fart, I couldn't tell you what a perfume atomizer does. This has a tip that a women dabs herself with to apply it



It sprays the perfume you dam young pup! Now get off my lawn!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (May 19, 2015)

So do you put perfume in it?


----------



## Bean_counter (May 19, 2015)

Tony said:


> So do you put perfume in it?



Tony the applicator is supposed to wick it up. There is a wick inside that holds the perfume


----------



## Sprung (May 19, 2015)

Nice work, Michael. I agree that it would look better close ended. However, please keep that thing away from me, unless it's filled with whiskey - I'm allergic to perfumes/colognes/fragrances/etc!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 20, 2015)

Great looking plastic on that one.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

